# now where do I turn?



## pequele (Jan 4, 2002)

I am a 28 year old female with no idea what to do next. I think the doctors are frustrated with me complaining of this pain that they just want to lable it IBS and hope that keeps me away. The drugs don't work and the tests we have done have found nothing. I have had 2 barium swallows with upper gi and small bowel, ultra sound, and cat scan, and a pelvic exam. First we thought it may be my gallbladder then my appendix, but since everything comes up negative it is IBS. I really don't think it is! I have been having severe pain leading to 2 ER visits in less than 1 month, and for the last 6 month while this pain has reached its max, I haven't had diarrhea or constipation! I am a student with health insurance (waiting for it to run out) but I can't afford these co-pays while they figure it out! I am so distraught and I refuse to believe it is IBS


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

I'm sorry that you feel so badly.You don't say what meds you have tried. Many don't work...Have you been to a GYN and had that all checked out? Endometriosis and ovarian cysts mimic IBS. So does PID (pelvic inflamatory disease).I have been hospitalized and put on IV painkillers for my IBS, so anything is possible. Sometimes when I am constipated I am "going" - but not nearly enough and the shape is wrong...Good luck.loon


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

I suggest you post this on the Forum Discussion that says, ï¿½Irritable Bowel Syndrome.ï¿½ You will get more responses there.Where is your pain? Does it come at certain times, like after eating? What kind of medication were you given? Answers to these questions would help someone respond to you. I canï¿½t cause I donï¿½t have that pain that sent you to the ER.What suggestion did the Doctors give you? You should not have to suffer so much. I hope you find some help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2002)

I swear, you sound like me several years ago! I found out through allergy testing that I am sensitive to several foods including yeast mold fungus garlic, broccoli (?), shellfish, and brazil nuts...with that goes all the related stuff too (garlic=onion=asparagus). these foods cause different types of pain from feeling like I was kicked all over to a point specific agonizing dull ache.It may be beneficial to look into it. The "food" allergy tests did not include the mold, yeast fungus, that was for my sinusitis. I made the connection after I realized that pizza (cheese/mold dough/yeast, mushrooms/fungus)and bread left me with a kicked all over my belly by a sumo wrestler feeling. By watching what I ate, I had near complete relief, until I got a new job (major stress), and started eating differently.Believe me, IBS is way better than any other alternative that could be causing that much pain. the sooner you can accept it and take control of your destiny, you will begin to feel better. Sometimes, its about controlling the fear. ~Susan


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2002)

Everything you are saying sounds just like me. I was taken to the er right before christmas. They tried some pain medication and it doesn't seem to work. I have done the same tests, and now they are talking about retesting. I used to have pain only when I ate something fatty. So they really thought that it was my gall bladder, but now it doesn't matter what I eat. They have now prescribed percocet, buspar and an antidepressant that I have to take at night. None of it seems to do anything different. I still have the pain in my upper right side. What have they told you?


----------

